# Star Wars Battlefield



## Flagg420 (Dec 8, 2015)

I know from past lessons, that I really... really suck at shooters...

But who can pass on some Star Wars done right!? 

Anyone else playing? And on what? I am rocking PC, thinking my mouse is inferior and costing me aiming ability console players seem to not have issues with.... (and I need an excuse for my wifey why I need a new (GOOD) mouse) [8 cores with OS on a RAID of SSD's, 6 friggin video ports... and I rock a $13 wireless mouse... its shameful]

So I suck at shooters, but its still good...
aerial combat is wicked fun
hero battles can be entertaining
even single player mode is fun... cuz u can be the emperor and shoot lightning out of your hands...
theres even a mini game for the phone, so u can earn credits to spend in-game..... while at work, or on the crapper!

Okay, off to do more starfighter combat....


----------



## Flagg420 (Dec 8, 2015)

......fail....

Its battlefront, not battlefield.... *sigh*


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> ......fail....
> 
> Its battlefront, not battlefield.... *sigh*


Hard to tell with Dice involved easy mistake to make. Actually most people take a little correcting after hearing about it first time or two. Pardon us for the Battlefield franchise being so similar lol


----------



## Lianarici (Dec 12, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> So I suck at shooters, but its still good...
> aerial combat is wicked fun
> hero battles can be entertaining
> even single player mode is fun... cuz u can be the emperor and shoot lightning out of your hands...
> ...


I was thinking about buying this game... Maybe I will. Thnx for short review


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> I know from past lessons, that I really... really suck at shooters...
> 
> But who can pass on some Star Wars done right!?
> 
> ...


I really am death incarnate when it comes to FPS games, but then again I grew up with them. Doom, Quake, HALF-LIFE OMG OMG OMG OMG HALF-LIFE, original BJ Blaskovitch titles (WOLFENSTEIN and Spear of Destiny) etc...

I got some mates into FPS recently via the best possible title to do so: Wolfenstein The new Order. It is such a damn good story line (came on 4 dvd's for xbox 360 it is pretty big) you will definitely be playing it at least twice seeing as the story line splits early on...

Insanely smooth, very forgiving controls if you do not set sensitivity up too high (leave that for later)... As a HUGE FPS fan I can only recommend it. It is EPIC. I actually choked up and damn near cried once or twice it really is a bloody good story.

Max Hass! Max Hass!... OMG what a sad scene... Play it and find out. Just plain BADASS.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Dec 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I really am death incarnate when it comes to FPS games, but then again I grew up with them. Doom, Quake, HALF-LIFE OMG OMG OMG OMG HALF-LIFE, original BJ Blaskovitch titles (WOLFENSTEIN and Spear of Destiny) etc...
> 
> I got some mates into FPS recently via the best possible title to do so: Wolfenstein The new Order. It is such a damn good story line (came on 4 dvd's for xbox 360 it is pretty big) you will definitely be playing it at least twice seeing as the story line splits early on...
> 
> ...


Never heard of that game. Looks fucking awesome idk how I never heard of it. And it's on steam too! Yes! Just got it waiting for downlod and install. This is about to be fucking tits.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Dec 12, 2015)

Wolfenstein a new order that is. Never played any wolfenstein games tho.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Dec 12, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> I know from past lessons, that I really... really suck at shooters...
> 
> But who can pass on some Star Wars done right!?
> 
> ...


Didn't realized they had a story mode. That's actually the big reason I didn't buy it. And all the blatant advertisement makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 13, 2015)

bizarrojohnson said:


> Never heard of that game. Looks fucking awesome idk how I never heard of it. And it's on steam too! Yes! Just got it waiting for downlod and install. This is about to be fucking tits.


Prepare to have your mind blown. I apologize for what is about to happen to your social life mine went down the tubes lol... I must get into STEAM I am such a dinosaur. Heard there is a STEAM box coming...


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Dec 13, 2015)

A steam box sounds like an asshole


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Dec 13, 2015)

......or a vagina in the cold. Man Im high as fuck right now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 13, 2015)

It NEVER gets quite that cold over here lmfao


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

what a poor game very disappointed


----------



## Moe Flo (Jan 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> what a poor game very disappointed


Sad to say I must agree. Allot of unrealistic mechanics going on. Similar to Titanfall.
Hey there should be a P.C. only thread here as well cause steam is too narrow for
" The P.C. Crew "


----------

